# Found staffy female youngster Cart Gap beach Norfolk



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Just seen this on FB not yet on dogs lost. She is with the fishermen who will take her to the police or Faith rescue as she can't be scanned until vets open on Monday.


----------

